# Taurus Factory Service Rant



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Recently I had a problem with a Taurus snub revolver in .327 Federal Mag.

Nickle plated cartridges fired and ejected with some resistance but still ejected. Brass cases would not eject. I drove out the stuck cases with a dowel rod. Examination of the cylinder revealed that there were so many tool marks in the cylinder that the brass was fire forming around these circular tool marks causing the brass to jam. I then fired six more and left them jammed in the cylinder.

I explained this on the online work order. Taurus sent out Fed Ex to pick up the weapon and after several weeks sent it back "repaired"

Test firing of 24 rounds using the same brand and bullet weight that I used was supposedly done at Taurus after the work was completed. I had sent the gun back with the brass cases still jammed in the cylinder so there was no possible confusion on what ammo was jamming.

My first six nickle cases still ejected rougher than normal and the brass cases still jammed. Drove them out with a dowel rod again. Inspection of the cylinder with a bore light still showed excessive tool marks.

I used a dremel tool with a 30 caliber bore mop coated with first red rubbing compound, then finished with a different mop coated with JB Bore Past.

All rounds now eject freely. Why Taurus only half A$$ed polished the cylinder is beyond me. And saying that they fired 24 rounds of the same ammunition brand and bullet weight that I told them I was using has to be an outright lie.

My first six of that brand were the brass cases that still jammed. 

Even though I own other Taurus weapons, they have lost a customer for life.

They should never lie about fixing a weapon. A life could be lost not being able to reload.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow that really sucks...You're right about the life dependency on the gun..I mean, people don't buy snubies to go elk hunting with....There needs to be tighter regulations on the quality control of firearms...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

After searching the net, I see that there are other case sticking complaints about this Taurus caliber. Taurus no longer has this caliber online. It is a high pressure round. I can only guess that they quit making it because of the extra quality to the cylinder bores being needed.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> After searching the net, I see that there are other case sticking complaints about this Taurus caliber. Taurus no longer has this caliber online. It is a high pressure round. I can only guess that they quit making it because of the extra quality to the cylinder bores being needed.


Seems like there have been a few companies a little "off" these past couple years...I wanted to pick up an S&W Bodyguard .380 last year..Held one and it felt SWEET!..The laser mounted in the frame took two hands to turn on (hard button), and I read horrible reviews online when I returned home...Everything from the slides flying off while shooting to mag drops, to triggers failing to reset..It dropped in price by $200 within 6 months of being released...The bugs might be worked out of them by now..Thats why I tell people who are pricing guns that they are gonna put into service to factor in the price of a few hundred rounds when they purchase the gun..


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

<HIJACK> Picked up a Bodyguard 380 in Jan, no real issues. Other than the initial run, triggers being bad and the laser button issues, I haven't seen credible reports of other issues with it.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Sharp Charge said:


> <HIJACK> Picked up a Bodyguard 380 in Jan, no real issues. Other than the initial run, triggers being bad and the laser button issues, I haven't seen credible reports of other issues with it.


If I ever switch out the LCP I may look back into that one...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> After searching the net, I see that there are other case sticking complaints about this Taurus caliber. Taurus no longer has this caliber online. It is a high pressure round. I can only guess that they quit making it because of the extra quality to the cylinder bores being needed.


If they stopped making Revolvers in .327 Federal Magnum already, then the Ammo will get real expensive to purchase, real soon


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> If they stopped making Revolvers in .327 Federal Magnum already, then the Ammo will get real expensive to purchase, real soon


S&W, Charter, and Ruger still do.


----------

